# Bored with Food... Suggestions?



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?

Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 1, 2015)

Go here foodgawker feed your eyes  and filter most popular of all time.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2015)

Pussy burger?

Seriously though, I get your point OP 

I just look at food as energy, when I am hungry I just eat.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

bear513 said:


> Pussy burger?
> 
> Seriously though, I get your point OP
> 
> I just look at food as energy, when I am hungry I just eat.


 
Hubby is like that. he does not live to eat, just eats out of necessity!


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 1, 2015)

Stay away from the frozen foods.

Try broccoli, kale, french cut beans, mushrooms, onion, bell pepper, garlic, peas. Put it in a wok or big pan and heat with olive oil (not extra virgin, smokes too soon). Fry up some chicken tenders or lean beef. Cook some brown rice. Put the rice on a plate, the veggies and then meat. Season with sea salt and fresh ground pepper. 

There are many variations but I do about the same veggies nightly. You can throw some cheese on there, use quinoa instead of rice. Use cottage cheese instead of meat, or crushed nuts. Add guacamole, etc.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Go here foodgawker feed your eyes  and filter most popular of all time.


 
That all looks great, I admit, but, also looks like a lot of work to prepare!

..... my bottle of wine for lunch is looking better and better...........


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Stay away from the frozen foods.
> 
> Try broccoli, kale, french cut beans, mushrooms, onion, bell pepper, garlic, peas. Put it in a wok or big pan and heat with olive oil (not extra virgin, smokes too soon). Fry up some chicken tenders or lean beef. Cook some brown rice. Put the rice on a plate, the veggies and then meat. Season with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> There are many variations but I do about the same veggies nightly. You can throw some cheese on there, use quinoa instead of rice. Use cottage cheese instead of meat, or crushed nuts. Add guacamole, etc.


 
Hubby will love this!  Sounds, easy, fast and perfect! The chicken with the veggies is great because he's been bored with my baked and roasted chicken lately....

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Stay away from the frozen foods.
> ...


It is easy, very little prep work. I cook functional stuff and it's very healthy! I also use extra virgin olive oil for a dressing, forgot to mention.


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!



Same here. I always buy the same things. Boring! But it does keep unwanted pounds off and is healthful for my body. Still.....so boring. *yawn*


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


 
I have extra virgin on hand at all times so will buy the regular today and go with the stir-fry....


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> ...


 
It's my life's ambition to find a snack I can eat while watching TV that's delicious and low calorie (sweet or salty)


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 1, 2015)

*Bored with Food... Suggestions? *

Heroin......


----------



## TheOldSchool (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Go here foodgawker feed your eyes  and filter most popular of all time.
> ...


Pizza Hut has accomplished the impossible, and combined Pizza with hot dogs!


----------



## AquaAthena (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Yes...been there, too. I finally rid myself of all crunchy snacks I love but were void of anything nutritional, and settled for Wheat Thins, which comes in many flavors for variety but all do contain gluten and I try to avoid most foods that contain gluten. Gluten is considered a Special Protein, and some of it is necessary for a well-balanced diet. Anything wheat, has it in abundance. 

But what's a girl to do. I'm not a fan of raw carrots or celery. ( unless the latter is loaded with cream cheese or other spreadable cheeses, which are high in fat and not very filling )  

Protein is filling, and I usually have crunchy peanut butter. Walmart has the best of that, in my opinion. It is loaded with peanuts..more so than any brand and it tastes good. I use it sparingly. Maybe a spoonful or less. I just nibble from the end of fork tines. Works!


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> .. my bottle of wine for lunch is looking better and better...........


OMG!!! No telling what postings you are going to do then!!!!


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!


Limburger


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Pussy burger?
> ...


 sounds like your hubby found the secret garden and I salute him


----------



## Wyatt earp (Aug 1, 2015)

Bruce Springsteen - Secret Garden (lyrics):


----------



## Derideo_Te (Aug 1, 2015)

AquaAthena said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...



Stick all natural peanut butter, either smooth or crunchy. 

Most of the other brands have added corn syrup which is just empty calories. 

The pure peanut butter doesn't. Only problem is that you need to stir it up before you can use it but that burns calories!


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

Sumer is icumen in.  Good time for salads.....

This is a great gar*BONZI* bean salad.  Seems appropriate 


I can black beans
1 can chick peas (garbanzos)
2 tomatoes, diced (~ ¾ cup)
1 chopped white onion
1 clove garlic (actually several)
3 tablespoons olive oil
½ cup vinegar
1 lemon, squeezed
½ cup chopped Italian parsley (<< the lead singer)
chopped hot peppers and/or hot sauce to taste
Dash of cumin
_Optional:_ mint, capers, julienned carrot (for texture), celery top leaves (< good for managing hot weather)

Marinate ~ 1 hour in fridge. Exquisite.
I'm generally not a fan of parsley but it really really works here. Yummmm...


Here's another one I learned working as an au pair boy in France, real simple:

Equal amounts Belgian endive (the bullet shaped thing, cut off the tip an root and dice the rest) along with chunks of golden delicious apple, with chunks of gruyère cheese.  Optional: sprinkle some crushed walnut.  Dress with a light vinaigrette, or just good ol' olive earl and vinegar.




Bonzi said:


> I have extra virgin on hand at all times



That's always fun.  Works up an appetite.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!


Campbell's Sirloin Burger Soup over rice.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cole Slaw Burgers

1 pound of ground chuck
  1 package of Onion Soup Mix
   1 Egg ( beaten )
   Mix thoroughly until well blended together
   Form into 4 equal sized patties ( approx. 1/2 inch thick )
   Cook on griddle until done
   Place on King's Hawaiian Bun
   Top with 1 slice of Munster Cheese
   Add Cole Slaw generously
   Spread Italian Dressing on both Bun halves

   Serve with iced tea and Texas cut fries


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!




What sort of thing do you like, or not?


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Unkotare said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> ...


 
I am totally open!  The only foods I don't like are OKRA and MUSHROOMs.
Pretty much anything else goes.
Also, something that doesn't take 1 hour to cook and has more than 12 ingredients....


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> ...


 
King's Hawaiian Rolls.. YUM!!!!

Can I come over Sonny?  You can cook that for me?  Will your wife mind???


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Ringel05 said:


> *Bored with Food... Suggestions? *
> 
> Heroin......


 
It's an option!  Only if I'm ready to do a "Leaving Las Vegas" number, but then, I think I'd do like Nick Cage did......


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Sumer is icumen in.  Good time for salads.....
> 
> This is a great gar*BONZI* bean salad.  Seems appropriate
> 
> ...


 
Pogo - you are soooooooooooo BAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> ...


 
Seriously gross and smelly!!!!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .. my bottle of wine for lunch is looking better and better...........
> ...


 
oh you think I do this sober???


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!



A couple things that I am doing right now- my favorite egg dish is egg on toast with avocado and dark soy sauce- make toast- make a sunnyside egg- smear toast with avocado- put egg on top of avocado- drizzle with dark soy sauce.

I am also cooking with fish sauce- which sounds disgusting but is essential in many Vietnamese and Thai dishes- look up Thai chicken with fish sauce.

Finally- I am into smoked paprika right now- a dish I like is shrimp cooked with smoked paprika- take about a pound of shrimp, no shells, arrange in medium hot frying pan so that they are not crowded- as soon as you put them in, sprinkle with two finally chops garlic cloves, half a teaspoon of salt, and a teaspoon of smoked paprika- after shrimp cooks 1 minute- turn over- cook one more minute- remove shrimp from pan.  Add quarter stick butter to pan to deglaze- pour over shrimp.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sumer is icumen in.  Good time for salads.....
> ...




Hey, I know a straight-man line when I see it


----------



## Sonny Clark (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sure, I'll make it for you. Sure, come over anytime. No, she wont mind.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 
She'll like me too... I'm sure of it.. I can charm anyone...


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You said "okra and mushrooms" Did not say anything about Limburger and now I am the bad guy…huh????


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Stay away from the frozen foods.
> 
> Try broccoli, kale, french cut beans, mushrooms, onion, bell pepper, garlic, peas. Put it in a wok or big pan and heat with olive oil (not extra virgin, smokes too soon). Fry up some chicken tenders or lean beef. Cook some brown rice. Put the rice on a plate, the veggies and then meat. Season with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> There are many variations but I do about the same veggies nightly. You can throw some cheese on there, use quinoa instead of rice. Use cottage cheese instead of meat, or crushed nuts. Add guacamole, etc.



Ah yes Kale- love Kale right now. Great veggie- also spinach and swiss chard.  Kale and Swiss Chard can be cooked similarly- remove the stalk if they are thick and saute them first- with some garlic- maybe lemon juice- add the leaves- saute until just wilted.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Sonny Clark said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Sonny Clark said:
> ...


 
It's a long ride!  The last time I was in GA it was off 95 at a TGI Friday's on the way home from Miami.
Tell her hello and I'll be over tomorrow around 5pm


----------



## Syriusly (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh and Okra- grilled okra- toss okra (small okra works best) with olive oil and balsalmic vinegar, salt and pepper, grill until chard on several sides- eat. Yummy way to enjoy Okra


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Oh and Okra- grilled okra- toss okra (small okra works best) with olive oil and balsalmic vinegar, salt and pepper, grill until chard on several sides- eat. Yummy way to enjoy Okra


 
.... please you are ruining my "wine" lunch.........


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Okra- grilled okra- toss okra (small okra works best) with olive oil and balsalmic vinegar, salt and pepper, grill until chard on several sides- eat. Yummy way to enjoy Okra
> ...




Mushroom wine!  Yum!


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> Oh and Okra- grilled okra- toss okra (small okra works best) with olive oil and balsalmic vinegar, salt and pepper, grill until chard on several sides- eat. Yummy way to enjoy Okra


She said no okra… I cannot have gumbo without okra….and shrimp…and andouille…and chicken…and sassafras…and rice…and tomatoes…and  hot chiles...


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


 
that's is so gross... jerk! I should smack you! but you might like it... are you related to Darkwind ?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and Okra- grilled okra- toss okra (small okra works best) with olive oil and balsalmic vinegar, salt and pepper, grill until chard on several sides- eat. Yummy way to enjoy Okra
> ...



Course not.  Gumbo _means _"okra".  If that ingredient list don't give you an appetite, check yer pulse.


----------



## Sonny Clark (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Ok I'm done with you people...


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



No.  Darkwind thinks he's God.  I'm under no such illusion.

I wouldn't like the smack so much as the attendant .... uh, wrasslin' match.


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is one if you like soup. You make it with a can of Goya butter beans and fresh veggies. I also sometimes add either cooked ham or meat from one of those roasted chickens from the grocery deli when we don't want to eat vegetarian 

Butter bean soup w/ Parmesan

2 tbsp Olive oil
1 small chopped onion
1 small chopped carrot
1 chopped celery stalk
2 chopped cloves garlic
1 15.5 oz can butter beans (undrained)
1 chicken bouillon cube
1/2 tsp rosemary
2 cups water
Parmesan cheese to taste

In sauce pan, sauté onion,carrot,celery and garlic in olive oil until onion is soft.

Add beans, bouillon, rosemary and water, simmer until heated through.

For thicker soup. Remove half of mixture and process in blender then add back to soup.

Serve topped with Parmesan cheese. Can also add parsley to garnish.

Makes 4 servings.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
So.............. if I ask you to smack me you will refuse.... ?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> Here is one if you like soup. You make it with a can of Goya butter beans and fresh veggies. I also sometimes add either cooked ham or meat from one of those roasted chickens from the grocery deli when we don't want to eat vegetarian
> 
> Butter bean soup w/ Parmesan
> 
> ...



Nice.  I've got butterbeans here, now I know what to do with 'em.  Cool day too, soup might work.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Not necessarily.

But you might have to beg.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> BlueGin said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one if you like soup. You make it with a can of Goya butter beans and fresh veggies. I also sometimes add either cooked ham or meat from one of those roasted chickens from the grocery deli when we don't want to eat vegetarian
> ...


 
I have butterbeans too.. wait, what... oh not a post to me, sorry, my bad!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
do I seem like the begging type to you?


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Hmmmm… okey-dokey


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Is a bear Catholic?




Bonzi said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > BlueGin said:
> ...



Now wait your turn.  BlueGin was the first to have an idea what to do with my butterbeans.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
Do you want to smack me too?  With a wet noodle (hey, it's food related..! ) LOL!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 
I don't compete You can have him BlueGin


----------



## Pogo (Aug 1, 2015)

What a great thread.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


…just for finding out if the pasta is done or not…if it sticks it's done...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



    Blackened Mahi,mahi with mango salsa.
The Weekend Gourmet Guest Post...The Perfect Summer Fish Dish Blackened Mahi Mahi with Mango Salsa

   You can eliminate the list of ingredients for the blackening seasoning buy picking up some Paul Prudhomme's blackening seasoning or equivalent.

      I use diced mango,fine diced purple onion,fine diced jalapenos ,cilantro,lime juice and a little truffle salt though plain salt will do for my salsa.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

I will most likely go with the chicken stir fry Iceweasel recommended for tonight.
I have never cooked fresh fish, so, that will be something to experiment with another day.
I already finished my grocery shopping, but, there is always next week, but we are off on vacation Aug 8-16.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> *Paul Prudhomme's blackening seasoning* or equivalent.


Redfish Seasoning. It's the best, not too spicy and you can use it on everything instead of buying the different kind for different meats, fish..


HereWeGoAgain said:


> I use diced mango,fine diced purple onion,fine diced jalapenos ,cilantro,lime juice and a little truffle salt though plain salt will do.


Diced red bell pepper adds extra sweetness and nice color with the crunch of freshness


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I have never cooked fresh fish,


yeah…. in Miami, no fresh fish… I understand, quite a land locked place


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have never cooked fresh fish,
> ...


 
I'll be honest, I'm not much of a cook.
I am a spoiled single mom that married late in life, so, have been trying to be a good wife and cook for the last 13 years


----------



## The Professor (Aug 1, 2015)

For dessert:

One fresh-baked buttermilk biscuit (takes about 12 minutes)

Cover with chilled cherry pie filling (I prefer no sugar added)

Top with sour cream and finish by adding sliced almonds.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

The Professor said:


> For dessert:
> 
> One fresh-baked buttermilk biscuit (takes about 12 minutes)
> 
> ...


 
I will replace with blueberries.. hate cherries~


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I will most likely go with the chicken stir fry Iceweasel recommended for tonight.
> I have never cooked fresh fish, so, that will be something to experiment with another day.
> I already finished my grocery shopping, but, there is always next week, but we are off on vacation Aug 8-16.



  Thats the beauty of blackened fish.
It's extremely easy to cook. Get a cast iron pan really hot,coat the fish with clarified butter,sprinkle a good layer of blackening and throw em in the pan for two to three minutes per side depending on thickness....done.
  Once you have the salsa the fish is easy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > *Paul Prudhomme's blackening seasoning* or equivalent.
> ...



     I usually make my own blackening seasoning,I was trying to keep the ingredients under her maximum. 
  I'll add those on occasion myself,thats what I love about salsas,you can pretty much put what you want in em.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Go here foodgawker feed your eyes  and filter most popular of all time.
> ...


Depends, since you are limited by your interest in cooking...


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Sauteeing fish is easy… or grilling. Just be careful to have firm-flesh fish, otherwise it falls apart if you have less experience with them. Drop the fish into the hot pan with some fat (lard,oil, clarified butter - don't use whole butter but after the fish comes out for the pan sauce) when you see the flesh becoming white on the sides all around and coming toward the center (but not too far!!!!) flip the fish. It will take less time on the side down after flipping. Poke it with your finger and see if its firm enough but do not overcook, it gets dry and nasty. Then, if you used too much fat, get rid of most of it, add a little white wine (Chardonnay, Chablis, Pinot Grigio) squeeze of lemon, deglaze, add whole butter (swirl it in) it will thicken slightly.. pour over your fish… good stuff


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> The Professor said:
> 
> 
> > For dessert:
> ...


Need I remind you again??? You said okra and mushrooms


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



   I had trouble with fish in my younger days until I discovered that fish like high heat.
  Once you figure that out the rest is easy.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


You are describing hot buttered popcorn.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 1, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > AquaAthena said:
> ...


 
But, the kernels get stuck in your gums.. next...?


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 1, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


 Next I'll tell you what to do with your zucchini 



Oven Baked Zucchini Chips





Prep time
10 mins
Cook time
30 mins
Total time
40 mins

Ingredients

¼ cup dry whole wheat breadcrumbs
¼ cup grated fresh Parmesan cheese
¼ teaspoon seasoned salt
¼ teaspoon garlic powder
⅛ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup unsweetened almond milk (you could also use skim milk)
2½ cups (1/4-inch-thick) slices zucchini
Cooking spray

Instructions

Preheat oven to 425 degrees.
Combine first 5 ingredients in a medium bowl stirring with a whisk.
Place milk in a shallow bowl. Dip zucchini slices in milk and dredge in breadcrumb mixture.
Place coated slices on an oven proof wire rack coated with cooking spray; place rack on a baking sheet.
Bake for 30 minutes or until browned and crisped.
Enjoy!

Wordpress Recipe Plugin by EasyRecipe
2.2.8


----------



## boedicca (Aug 1, 2015)

Here is my all purpose recipe for Cal-Mex filling for either raw or leftover cooked meat - can be used for tacos, wraps, salads.

1 lb chopped meat (raw or precooked - chicken, beef, pork)
olive oil
diced onion (medium)
chopped fresh tomatoes
diced mild green chile peppers (fresh or a small can of Ortega)
chile powder
cumin
tabasco sauce
salt

1.  Heat a bit of olive oil in a frying pan.  
2.  If using raw meat, brown in the olive oil.   If meat is already cooked, skip this step.
3.  Add onion and cook for a bit.
4.  Add tomatoes, chiles.
5.  Season to taste with last four ingredients.
6.  Assemble final dish with choice of taco shells, tortillas or over salad greens.  Garnish with fresh veggies, cheese, guacamole, salsa, sour cream or whatever suits your fancy.

This is so easy and versatile.  You can use this method and substitute other herbs and spices (i.e. Italian) for use over pasta and rice.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 1, 2015)

Tsukune Just One Cookbook


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 1, 2015)

The Professor said:


> For dessert:
> 
> One fresh-baked buttermilk biscuit (takes about 12 minutes)
> 
> ...



We do something similar.

Crescent rolls
Apple slices
Brown sugar
Nuts

Or

Crescent rolls
Nutella


Add ingredients on crescents and roll up...


Bake according to crescent pkg instructions.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Home made baked potato chips.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!



There are lots of good recipes floating around this section of the forum.  I've posted several myself.  Orange chicken, ribs with cherry glaze and homemade mac and cheese just to name a few!


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> ...


She doesn't like cherry… make it blue berry


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> Stay away from the frozen foods.
> 
> Try broccoli, kale, french cut beans, mushrooms, onion, bell pepper, garlic, peas. Put it in a wok or big pan and heat with olive oil (not extra virgin, smokes too soon). Fry up some chicken tenders or lean beef. Cook some brown rice. Put the rice on a plate, the veggies and then meat. Season with sea salt and fresh ground pepper.
> 
> There are many variations but I do about the same veggies nightly. You can throw some cheese on there, use quinoa instead of rice. Use cottage cheese instead of meat, or crushed nuts. Add guacamole, etc.



What's wrong with frozen food?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Well, my recipe is for cherry.  She can take it or leave it.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


hahaha… she doesn't like okra, mushrooms, Limburger and cherries… the rest is a "go" for the time being


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > defcon4 said:
> ...



She can take or leave it.  It is a suggestion is all.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Stay away from the frozen foods.
> ...


It's too crunchy.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...



Not if you cook it first!


----------



## Roadrunner (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!


I have recently rediscovered frog legs.  
No wild ones to be found, insist on louisiana farmed frog as the chinese ones are fed chunks of political prisoners.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Thanks! I never thought of that.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!


You holler for help, and I'm sure many here would love to help you. But we cannot know how to save you from your "normal food" if you don't tell us what your normal food is in the first place.

What is your typical menu?

We must identify the villian before we can save the damsel in distress.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 1, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> ...


I forget who posted it, but I do recall the orange chicken recipe and made it and my wife and I both really liked it.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 1, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I'm going grocery shopping later this afternoon.
> I'm so BORED with the food I normally get and want to try something NEW!
> Are there any foods you love that you would recommend?
> 
> Anything!  Snack, meat, veggie, dink a certain "dish"....help!!!!


Is roasted dink any good at all?  I've heard stories...


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2015)

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That was my recipe!  I'm so glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## Toro (Aug 3, 2015)

Paneer.


----------



## amrchaos (Aug 11, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



With hotdogs!!??!  GROSS
Why not Italian sausages? Marinara sause

Oh--sounds like pizza


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonzi, I have tons of chicken recipes.  Chicken is very versatile and is delicious just about any way you cook it.  You should also go to Food Network.com and browse their recipes for some ideas.


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi, I have tons of chicken recipes.  Chicken is very versatile and is delicious just about any way you cook it.  You should also go to Food Network.com and browse their recipes for some ideas.


 
I've actually looked.  Always hard to find something that is quick to prepare and cook.  Mostly I want to keep it quick on the prep and ingredients.  I don't want to spend 30 minutes just getting a dish ready.  If I could find something that required 3 or 4 ingredients that I could prepare in 5 minutes, it would be golden!


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

defcon4 said:


> View attachment 47358


 
I hear you can lose weight quickly on that diet


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 47358
> ...


I wouldn't know… alien concept to me


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi, I have tons of chicken recipes.  Chicken is very versatile and is delicious just about any way you cook it.  You should also go to Food Network.com and browse their recipes for some ideas.
> ...



Look at Rachel Ray's recipes.  Dinner in 30 minutes or less!    Five minutes is expecting too much for a home cooked meal I think unless you like instant rice.


----------



## Bonzi (Aug 14, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


 
I hate to cook.   After I get off work at 5 it's like a race... horrible.
I guess I need to go strictly crock-pot


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



That's a good option if you don't really feel like or enjoy cooking.  You can start it in the morning and put it on low.  I don't use the slow cooker often because I really love to cook and enjoy "interactive" cooking.  Lol.    Gracie has a thread here with all kinds of really good slow cooker recipes.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2015)

Bonzi 

Easy Crock Pot Recipes. YUM US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------

